# 1.4t stage 1 kit



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its a intake, flash cable and premium tune.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

bobby said:


> Hi I just ordered the stage 1 kit this morning and I am curious about the trifecta tune. Is it the same thing as if I were to just go through trifecta for a tune? I mean will it create the same power and performance?


Yes it will be the same. I'm assuming you ordered the stage 1 (intake + tune) from bad news racing. You will be very happy with the power increase, it really is unbelievable!


----------



## bobby (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome! I was curious cuz I called trifecta and the quoted me 650 just for the tune. So I wasn't sure. Thank you very much and I'm glad I went with bnr.


----------

